# Bike racks



## bvibert (May 8, 2013)

Whatcha got?

I've been using roof racks for a while now.  Aside from one incident I've been happy with them.  I can see the appeal to hitch racks, but none of my cars have hitch receivers.  I just don't think it's worth the extra expense to get setup with one.

I've used both Thule and Yakima cross bars/feet, but have always stuck with Thule bike carriers.  I like the Big Mouth, but recently got a Side Arm.  The Side Arm holds the bike more stable, but it's more of a pain to use, IMHO.  That might be just because I'm used to the Big Mouth though.  Some people don't like that the Big Mouth holds the bike directly on the frame, personally I don't give a shit.


----------



## o3jeff (May 8, 2013)

Being 5-8 I prefer a hitch rack. Been using a Thule T2 for 2-3 years that seems to get the job done.


----------



## Nick (May 8, 2013)

I have a Thule as well that is fork mount. 

I used to have a stand up rack but I actually lost a bike on the highway with that before. So I refuse to use those any longer.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> I have a Thule as well that is fork mount.
> 
> I used to have a stand up rack but I actually lost a bike on the highway with that before. So I refuse to use those any longer.



Really??  What kind of rack??

I had a fork mount in the back of a pick-up for awhile, but I disliked having to always take the wheel off and put it back on.


----------



## Puck it (May 8, 2013)

Thule Hitch Mount.  I tried the Thule roof but what a pain in the ass especially on the FJ.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Thule Hitch Mount.  I tried the Thule roof but what a pain in the ass especially on the FJ.



Tray style, or the kind the bikes hang from?












I have a Blazer, anything much taller and the roof systems wouldn't be as convenient for me.  I'm 6'4" though, so I could see them not working for everyone.


----------



## WoodCore (May 8, 2013)

Thule T2 on the Subie. Love not having to lift the bike onto the roof or for that matter forget it's up there and drive into the garage!


----------



## Puck it (May 8, 2013)

Tray style. sorry.


----------



## HD333 (May 8, 2013)

Yakima Big Horn 4 bike. The built in bottle opener is what sold me. 
No complaints after a few years.


----------



## marcski (May 8, 2013)

Like my skis, I try to put the bike inside the car with the seat folded down.  When on family trips and need the seats, I have a Saris Bones trunk rack.  I also have some Yakima lock jaw roof racks with the trays somewhere but haven't used them in at least 6 years.


----------



## MR. evil (May 8, 2013)

I just ordered one of these yesterday. IMO it the best looking rack out there, and according to the 50 page thread over on MTBR it might be the best. Price is a little steep, but I am willing to pay more for American made goods.


https://www.1upusa.com/


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2013)

A bit bulky so only use it for long trips, camping outings, etc.... 






Otherwise use Yakima King Joe:



Good racks but in either case not to be used for Carbon frame bikes.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 9, 2013)

Thule "Big Mouth" roof rack for the MTB. Road bike goes in the car.  Even though you can swap the rubber adapter to accomodate skinny tires, I don't like the way the bike sits in there.  Thinking of going to a hitch rack like the T2


----------



## MR. evil (May 13, 2013)

The new rack from 1 UP USA came in today, I am really impressed with the design and build quality of this thing! I will post some pictures of it latter.


----------



## Bumpsis (May 13, 2013)

andyzee said:


> A bit bulky so only use it for long trips, camping outings, etc....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The major issue that I have with these trunk/back of the car racks is that they tend to really scratch and even dent the bikes due to road bumps, unless you really manage to somehow keep the bikes from touching. I have a Thule rack that's secured by straps on the back of my car and has devices to hang three bikes - close to the one in the second picture. If I indeed load up three bikes on that rack, they will inevitably touch each other. The problem is compounded by the fact that the geometry of the frame  mountain bikes is that of a squished triangle and these really don't fit well on these racks.

If I hang two road bikes, things are less problematic. I end up having two bikes on the roof rack (Thule as well) and two on the back rack if the whole family is going.


----------



## MR. evil (May 14, 2013)

Some pics of the new 1up USA rack. Had to use the road bike for the pics as the MTB is in the shop 

The up position


Down position


Close up


Ready for the bike


With bike


----------



## MR. evil (May 14, 2013)

Another close up


Don't even need to take the bike out to open the tail gate


----------



## andyzee (May 14, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> Another close up
> View attachment 8910
> 
> Don't even need to take the bike out to open the tail gate
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## o3jeff (May 15, 2013)

Nice. Only hold one bike or did you get  a second attachment?


----------



## MR. evil (May 15, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Nice. Only hold one bike or did you get  a second attachment?



Just a single for now, will order a second tray eventually


----------



## Nick (May 22, 2013)

Wow that rack is intense. Look at the detail with the bevel on the wheel holder and everything.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 22, 2013)

Why not just put the bike in the truck bed?

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR. evil (May 22, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Why not just put the bike in the truck bed?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


 My new truck only has a 5.5' bed and my bike wont fit in the bed using my old bed mounted bike rack.


----------



## marcski (May 22, 2013)

My buddy has one of these:







Works great and we get 4 bikes in easily all the time.


----------



## crank (May 24, 2013)

I have a bunch of racks but mostly just put the bike in the car.  I have the Thule roof top big mouth kind but they don;t hold every frame so great and have opened on me a few times.  Don;t really use them anymore when I did I wound bungee cord the mouth to make it stay shut.  I have the kind where you take off the wheel and attach the fork and like those better.  I also have a hitch mount that can hold 4 bikes and use that for vacations, camping trips, etc..  The rack was given to me by a friend but I had to buy a bold on hitch mount.

Since i mainly mtb and usually throw the bike in the back of my Highlander I will often have a rack on the roof and stick the bike up there after a particularly muddy ride.


----------



## nomad (Oct 1, 2013)

I had a trunk mounted rack for the past couple years. Over that time it has managed to permanently deform my bumper... I don't like the thought of roof mounts because there's a risk of crashing into branches, garage, etc. I think the best option is hitch mount or inside the vehicle/truck bed.


----------

